# mastectomy for a man



## bwerner (Sep 24, 2008)

I need help, this is my first one.

This man has right breast enlargement, nodularity and pain. 
Pathology: gynecomastia
Procedule: right subcutaneous mastectomy

Incision was made from approx the 11:00-3:00  position. Subcutaneous tissue was dissected. Again there was an area of nodulaity over this entire area. It was elected to take all the breast tissue.

Do I use 19300 or 19304?


----------



## mbort (Sep 24, 2008)

I would choose the 19300.

just my two cents 
Mary


----------



## cfrantz (Sep 24, 2008)

yes--DITO FOR  19300---dx 611.1


----------



## bwerner (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for the help1!!


----------



## bethb (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd go with 19300..  

Beth B. CPC


----------

